# Fluffy



## jcl_24 (Apr 4, 2008)

My rabbit Fluffy died on Wednesday 2nd April.

Rest in peace my beautiful Fluffy girl. Binky free at the Bridge when your spirit is ready. I love you.



******************************************

I'd like to add happy memories of Fluffy to this thread, so her life can be remembered, not justthe sadness at losing her.

Jo xx


----------



## trailsend (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm sorry about your loss of Fluffy but you are absolutely right about remembering happy memories and times, and remembering her with happiness. She is still with you and always will be.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 5, 2008)

I am sorry about Fluffy.


----------



## ra7751 (Apr 6, 2008)

:angelandbunny:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Fluffy 

You are right to want to remember the good times, she was a very well loved bunny.

Binky free little girl 

:rainbow:

Jen xx


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss.....it hurts so bad to lose our furry friends.

RIP Fluffy.


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thankyou for all of your caring thoughts for Fluffy and me, they are appreciated. 

The first time I got an idea of what Fluffy might be like beyond her appearance was when I collected her from the pet shop. Having chosen her and letting the member of staff there know she was the bunnyI wanted,she told me I could wait downstairs by the cash desk, and the rabbit would be brought downstairs to me. It seemed to be a little while before the pet shop lady appeared with Fluffy in a box. I bet she was a difficult rabbit to catch :bunnydance:

Jo xx


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Fluffy. Sounds like she had quite the attitude!

R.I.P. little girl

Jan


----------



## polly (Apr 9, 2008)

Binky free Fluffy ink iris:


----------



## jcl_24 (May 15, 2008)

She did have quite the attitude, it was all part of her wonderful bunny personality. No-one can grumble at me quite the way she could.

Jo xx


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 15, 2008)

:angelandbunny:You have many friends at the Bridge to take care of you. Binky free Fluffy.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 19, 2008)

Its been about ten weeks since Fluffy left for the Rainbow Bridge. She still features in my dreams, usually escaping from a hutch or run, needing to be caught. She never did like being caught to go back in her hutch after running around for a few hours (**** humans spoiling all her fun :S).

I watched a video on'Bunspace' tonight called 'I Will Follow You'. The video was beautiful, sad, and it reminded me of my Fluffy girl being gone and that I still miss her.

Any time you want to come back to have a bunny grumble at me or just to check things out Fluffy, spiritedly hop right back ok? You are missed by me and I know the grey-topped one thinks of you too. We love you.

Jo xx


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 20, 2008)

<<<<hugs>>>>>

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2008)

ray:


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 16, 2011)

If you can sense my thoughts where you are Fluffy girl, you will know you have not been forgotten in the years that have passed since this thread was originally made.

Jo xx


----------



## LovingMyMiniLop (Dec 28, 2011)

Im SO Sorry for the loss of Fluffy


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, Fluffy has been loved and will not be forgotten!! 
ink iris:


----------

